# July POTM POLL!!!



## Nikon Fan (Jul 27, 2005)

Please vote for who's photo you think should win the July Photo of the Month...all pictures can be found in the thread posted as a sticky in the July POTM thread.  Scroll through the photos and choose your favorite, each is listed in the exact order it was nominated.  Thanks to all those that shot such lovely pictures and those that took the time to nominate  Good luck everyone! Poll will end in 3 days, the 30th!!!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jul 27, 2005)

Just to add a quick note, those that are in parenthesis didn't have titles that I knew of, so the description of the shot is in the (...) If they were titled the title is listed followed by the photographer.


----------

